# Place for Palindromes



## AnnieA (Sep 10, 2019)

One of the most common names in my extended family tree including the direct ancestor for whom I'm named:   Anna


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 10, 2019)

Madam In Eden, I'm Adam


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2019)

A man, a plan, a canal- Panama!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2019)

He goddam mad dog, eh?


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 10, 2019)

@Bonnie - the pi one is hilarious!


----------



## jerry old (Sep 10, 2019)

All you guys related to Monty Python?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2019)

*A Toyota’s a Toyota.*

*Borrow or rob?*

*Lid off a daffodil.*


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2019)

And then there's the classic Napoleonic one: "Able was I, ere I saw Elba"
l


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2019)

A Santa at NASA


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 11, 2019)

Was It A Rat I Saw?
Mr. Owl Ate My Metal Worm


----------

